# Nimisila and portage lakes



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Are there pike and or muskie in either nimisila or portage lakes? Ive heard of muskie in portage which I would like to know more about. Check my other post about portage muskie/pike. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30867


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I lived in the Akron/Canton area for seven years and fished most of the lakes around there quite a bit. I have caught pike in both Nimisila and Portage lakes but I have never seen muskie in any of the portage lakes. I do know that Magadore has muskie in it and very few people fish for them there. Since there is no gas motors permited for trolling on Mogadore you would have to cast for muskie.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Nimisila hasn't been stocked with pike for around 20 years. The DNR would stock it yearly prior to the mid 80s. Might be a few left over. North res was stocked quite heavily with muskie (pure & tiger) in the 70s & 80s as part of an Ohio State study about musky concentrations. There might be a few left over from that stocking as well. The 'main chain' of lakes were stocked with a few tiger musky in that timeframe as well. Due to the larger amount of water (along with deeper water), the best chance for some leftovers would be in the turkeyfoot, west, rex, mud, east, miller chain.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I've recently caught musky out of Turkeyfoot and North reservoir. There are also some real big Gar in the lakes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I know there are a few northern in Nimisila.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I am glad to hear that there "might" be pike in nimi and the lakes and that musky "might" be left in portage because these are 2 of my fav lakes and I like it even better knowing that they might be in there. Oh and about north, I knew they once stocked it with musky/tigers but i highly doubt any are left there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I know there are a few northern in Nimisila.



CHEERSZ!!! :B


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's two northerns that are in Nimi.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

There is a long historyof pike in Nimisila.Some find this unlikely as this lake is often included as a "Portage Lake", but it is much cleaner than the true Portage Lakes.Pike population is , however, way down from its peak years decades ago.Eddie at the bait shop is a historian on this, with many old stories, photos available to see.Fish are no longer the size of those in the upper Cuyahoga,if they ever were, as the previous pictures show.Still a fun surprize at times, especially in the back bays in spring.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewzer, did you eat those pike? or mount them? I think pike are about the best tasting fish out there. I have never had walleye and I have heard they are good, but I have had perch, which is similar. But I think pike are better, they are just hard to clean. I keep every lake caught pike I land. I will not eat Cuyahoga river pike, even though it is supposed to be fine above the Cuy Falls. I prefer the smaller 2-4 lb pike for table fare.

Nice fish. Ladue has pike that size in it too.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I know of a 29lb muskie to come out of North Res in Apr/May
of 2000.I know the angler and the picture was in Beacon Journal.
you should be able to bring up part of the article at the BJ sight.
every now and them i here of a dead one spotted around one of
the islands,or someplace.but i have yet to see one dead myself.

Now for the mystery that has me baffled for 7yrs is this..in early
Dec of '98 i was fishing for chubs/bullheads/carp in the stretch of
the Tusc between the spillway on Herrington rd and Long lake.I
was reeling in a line that was baited with corn and hooked into a
fish of 12-13'' that iam certin was a species of Esox.i am just not
certin which.i wish when i was 14 i was more into the habit of having
a camera on me when fishing  ......Pickerel perhaps?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

probably a chain pickrel, the state record is from long lake, although i don't think there are many left...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah,i always leaned more towards the fish being a pickerel.

Believe it or not John,theres a story from a local at North by the 
name of Rich (an old man with an Asian wife,drives a blue Astro
van and loves to BS,be on the look out for him.he will gladly share 
the story).anyway he says that record Chain Pickerel accually came
out of North but was mistakenly said to be from Long.he knows the
angler apperently.now iam not saying its true,just what he claims


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it'd be pretty easy to find out, the guy still fishes alot of bass otureys on portage...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know,he may fish in those?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

this is way late but when this tpoic was knew have never heard of OGF but any how

i have talked to the guy that has the pickerel record and it did come out of long lake he also has the state record tiger muskie which came out of turkeyfoot he said he caught the tiger on a 1 once spinner bait with a huge colorado blade on it the bait was balck with a gold or maybe copper blade i think he said.

also last year a saw a baby pike in Nimi it was about 3-4 inches long so maybe the pike are spawning? lets hope so i would love to be able to fish for pike on Nimi.

another that happen to me last year is that a was useing a weedless frog on turkeyfoot in the "back waters" ( i guess thats what they are called) and i had a muskie come up miss it. and two years ago i was fishin with some body right next to the swim zone in the state park and a long thin fish about four feet long just out of the water twice then a huge shad jump out of the water right in front of the large fish i would say this was a muskie too. this fish was not a gar


----------

